# Delcare mod?



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Me and my friends just had several question and answer that I cannot figure out. I just wonder if anyone have any answer to these.

Assuming you have a standard car and you insure it. You modified it after, and your car is only third party covered. If you get in an accident, what will happen?

Will your insurance not cover the other party involved? If so, how in the world can the insurance justify taking your money and not paying out to the other person if you get into an accident. Mind you this mean the car will be write off and the modified car will not get a payout at all. But what about the mom and the 2 kids in the SUV that got hit? Remember, we cannot get road tax unless we have insurance. The driver is covered at the time of the accident, it is just that the inurance company will find some way not to pay out. That is the part I don't get. An insured driver who paid his insurance got into an accident, and he went from insured to not insured in the matter of seconds. 

Now, the second question. Say it cost you £500 to cover this standard car for 1 year on third party fire and theif. If you modified, you still want to keep it third party, but your insurance company want to add £1000 to a total of £1500 a year, what happen then? If you pay up the 1 year cost of insurance, and you modified the car, will your insurance refund your coverage. I don't think they will. However, if you are to get into an accident tomorrow, and the insurance company say your car is modified and will not pay out at all to the other party, then where is the logic in that?

I don't know if my questions is clear. If anyone have any answers, I will be interested to know.

Cheers,


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

From an insures point of view they will charge a premium for a particular vehicle, if after you take out the policy you modify the car, you must declare it to the insures because you have infact changed the risk you are insuring. If you fail to declare the modifications, your insurers could cancel the insurance and avoid any claims, however it is likely to get complicated if a third party is involved.

You will usually pay more for insurance if your car is modified as it tends to be of higher risk, either in performance terms or stealability, or from more expensive repairs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok firstly, All policles have a material fact declaration. It is the responsibility of the policy holder to disclose any changes to their circumstances which a prudent underwritter should consider.

When you change your car you inform the insurers!, and so yes if you modify the motor you must contractually inform the underwritters so they can consider the altering circumstances. At this point they are obviously in there right to incurr and additional premium (which would be calculated pro-rata until the end of the insurance term) or they may turn around and say this is no longer a risk which they want to accept and as such, they would calculate a pro rate refund considering the time on risk you had (Unless its a minimum and deposit premium - unlickly)

Secondly - you mention the circumstance of a fault accident. If you were third party fire and theft, in the event of a fault accident you would get no payments for your vehicle regardless of wheather you had non-disclosed modifications or not. However if you had non-disclosed circumstances the insurer cannot wave the third party road risk obligation and would pay out on the tp claim, however they could ask for an additional premium which they would have charged had you disclosed the mods to them in order to honour any claim to the policyholder, or in the event of them not taking on the risk had you disclosed to them they could invalidate the cover and refund your premium to you.

An insurer dosnt just want to get out of a claim for the sake of it - you mention in this about non-disclosed mods on a car to the insurer and so quite rightly if your not being honest with them how could it be seen to be unfair if they have problems indemnifying the policyholder!!!!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

If they invaildate the insurance due to non disclosure the police will have you for having no insurance at the time of the accident - the 3rd party will be covered but your ass will be grass my friend.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Declaring mods is always better ,heres one for you .All mods declared and you have a de cat on ,as I understand it you cant legaly have a de cat on if the car is supposed to be fitted with a cat example after 1994 .If this was the case and you had an accident that was speed related your cover could be void.Thats what I was told by one insurance company anyway .


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

If you think that's weird - try getting insurance with Elephant/Bell Direct/Admiral.

They will want to know your modifications but they also all have (they are all essentially the same company as far as insurance goes) a clause in their insurance policy documents which states that in the event of an accident and/or theft, they will only replace modified parts with OEM parts!

So, you tell them that you've bought yourself a set of nice new alloys, they charge you £xxx just to remain covered, and if they ever got stolen they'd only give you back the standard alloys anyway. Crazy, but true.


----------

